# 2010 Ride EX



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

They're alright.
I felt that they had some what of a medium flex.. i'd prefer a lil stiffer bindings
I have the 2010 like u & people complained about the 2009 or earlier EX's having the adjustment screw coming loose & falling off during their ride.
I didn't have any problems with mine.. just turn the screw so it's tight but not overly tightened & when u lock it into place make sure u feel it's secure by trying to pull it back a lil like u were goin to adjust it
I didn't notice any difference with the 1.5 footbed wedgies


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm also considering the 2010 Ride EX's. It's hard to tell the actual color just by online pictures, but the limone ones look a sick lime greenish. But I'm torn between these and the 2009 K2 Formulas. I can find the Formulas for $110 and the EX's for $150.

Any serious recommendations between these two bindings??


----------



## surfstar (Mar 6, 2009)

If you can rock a L ride binder, check out some better deals on '09s 

Ride Snowboard Bindings > Snowboard | evo outlet


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

^^
the limone is actually neon green with a light yellow hue
can't say anything about the Formulas but if you're seriously considering the EX, i would wait for a price drop..but that's just me


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

I own them, i like them for more freestyle riding because of the softer flex. My screws come loose after every day out and the paint is pretty much gone after 5 rides


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

NorthEastBoarda you mentioned in another post that you got yours for $100. Where'd you find that deal? And do you have any comparison to the formulas?


----------



## XdinobotX (Jan 9, 2010)

I have been using them all season and I would recomend them. I haven't had a single problem with mine, mechanical or cosmetic, all season. And I have been pretty rough on them


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Back At It said:


> NorthEastBoarda you mentioned in another post that you got yours for $100. Where'd you find that deal? And do you have any comparison to the formulas?


Ya I know a guy that owns a shop so he hooked me up with a great deal. I have never tried the formulas so unfortunately I dont have anything to compare. I take back what i said earlier about the screws coming loose, I ended up screwing them in very tight with a drill as opppsed to a screw driver and they lasted a solid 8 hours on the slopes today. So other then some cosmetic wear and a little slippage on the toe strap I would deffinatly reccomend these for the more park oriented rider.


----------

